# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Bασικές αρχές φροντίδας παπαγάλων
Φυλλάδιο βασικών αρχών φροντίδας ψιττακοειδών απο το World Parrot Trust και το Rancho Papagayo.
http://www.parrots.org/pdfs/our_publica ... _Greek.pdf" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;

----------

